# I cant get my ammonia down!



## charden08 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok so I have had both a 55 and a 20 gallon going for about a month. I am doing my water changes about once a week. Well today my water started getting cloudy in my 55 so I checked the ammonia and it was in the danger zone so I did a 50% water change and checked it again...No change in ammonia levels but my Nitrates are about 40ppm. I also read the same results in my 20 gallon after a 50% water change. Now the water in my 55 is very cloudy but my fish are still thriving all but one...I have one African Cichlid showing signs of fin rot. Any suggestions on getting the ammonia to 0? I always use Prime and Smart Start after every water change.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe something in the water is causing a mini-cycle to start? Once, when I had an ammonia spike, the cause was a dead danio hidden in a small tank decoration.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

no change after water change? First check the new water and make sure there is no ammonia in that, then do a bigger water change and do what you can to get decaying stuff out of the tank. Gravel wash, scrape the algae off and siphon it out, rinse out the filter cartridge. Cut way back on feeding until things stabilize.


----------



## charden08 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have looked high and low for a possible dead fish but cant find anything....I did another water change about 60% and I will re-test in the morning but man this water looks cloudy!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

charden08 said:


> I have looked high and low for a possible dead fish but cant find anything....I did another water change about 60% and I will re-test in the morning but man this water looks cloudy!


Keep an eye on that ammonia. When it bottoms out to zero you'll know that the tank is cycled.


----------



## charden08 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I re-test it this morning and my nitrates are at 20ppm and my ammonia is only down to about 4.0 ppm...I did another big water change and rinsed out my filters in some tank water...My fish dont seem to be unhappy so maybe it is trying to cycle.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

charden08 said:


> Well I re-test it this morning and my nitrates are at 20ppm and my ammonia is only down to about 4.0 ppm...I did another big water change and rinsed out my filters in some tank water...My fish dont seem to be unhappy so maybe it is trying to cycle.


Wait a few days or even week to do a water change and see if your ammonia drops at all. If not you may need to purchase some ammonia lowering tablets.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Also double check to make sure the water you adding isnt high in ammonia for some reason


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I definatly would not wait to do a water change. A fish-in cycle, keep doing them daily if need be and large amounts. Ammonia I know should be at the VERY most under 5ppm in a FISHLESS cycle, or you risk stalling the cycling. Thats how I screwed up my first and only attempt at fishless. It was going good, had nitrites, added too much ammonia and was back at stage one before I realize what had happened.

What test kit are you using? What are nitrItes too? How many fish are in each tank?

You might want to see if a local shop will give you some mature media for a boost.


----------



## charden08 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> I definatly would not wait to do a water change. A fish-in cycle, keep doing them daily if need be and large amounts. Ammonia I know should be at the VERY most under 5ppm in a FISHLESS cycle, or you risk stalling the cycling. Thats how I screwed up my first and only attempt at fishless. It was going good, had nitrites, added too much ammonia and was back at stage one before I realize what had happened.
> 
> What test kit are you using? What are nitrItes too? How many fish are in each tank?
> 
> You might want to see if a local shop will give you some mature media for a boost.


I did another water change yesterday and checked it all again today using the API Freshwater Self Test Kit. My ammonia is down to around 4ppm, nitrites are at 0ppm and nitrates are at about 20ppm. PH is at 8.2 which is what the cichlids like. I also changed out my filters and I am using 4 filters to each Penguin 350. The water cleared up alot so maybe it is heading in the right direction.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Quit changing the filters, since that resets everything and makes you have to start cycling all over again.


----------



## charden08 (Mar 18, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> Quit changing the filters, since that resets everything and makes you have to start cycling all over again.


Doesnt the bacteria thrive on the bio-wheel and in substrate also? The filters were extremely dirty and washing them out wasnt working.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

charden08 said:


> Doesnt the bacteria thrive on the bio-wheel and in substrate also? The filters were extremely dirty and washing them out wasnt working.


Nope 90+% of bacteria lives in the filter media. Thats why we rinse and don't replace. If you must replace you need to stage replacements. There is normally no reason to replace filter media.


----------

